# Need a decent light for pizza delivery.



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi, 

I deliver pizza and need a bright light to find house numbers and street names. 

I've used the $19.99 spot lights from kmart and pepboys in the past, but they arent reliable at all, and I have bad luck with the rechargeables. 

Being that I am in a car, I can use a car cord no problem. 

I've found that the 100,000,000 candlepower lights are often too bright for my needs. I'm currently using a sure fire 6p, and this is like the minimum brightness I need, I would like something around 200-250 lumens. 

Is a spot light the wrong choice for me?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 19, 2006)

How bout a Mag74??

Just so happens to be a group buy just started. 

This will be perfect, and uses 8 rechargable AA's in the new Regulated version. (direct drive used 7 AA's and a dummy.)

I have one of these, and would be perfect for your application.

Good luck.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 19, 2006)

It depends on what part of Jersey you are delivering to... LOL

It really depends on which way you want to go with it. A spotlight is ideal, but I know that if you were to use a spotlight in say, New Providence, Berkeley Heights, or Summit, there may be a few calls to the PD complaining about it if you shine on the wrong house.

An M3 or M4 would serve you well, but then you're talking some big $$. I know that there are a few hanheld spotlights that are made to plug into your car that even have coiled cords and aren't so super-duper bright. I have one in my truck for just-in-case that's just a simple sealed beam light that I bought at Van Iderstine on 22 in Springfield. I think I may have paid $30 or so for it, but it's a decent little light. It's also got a shallow reflector for a great flood pattern rather than a giant laser.

Sporting goods places like Ray's in N Plainfield may have marine lights that may suit your needs as well.


----------



## zespectre (Jan 19, 2006)

For this application I wasn't sure what to suggest until I finished my "3-way shootout". Now I'd have to say (if you have the $$$) that the Striker-VG would be perfect. It's not in the lumen range you mention but it is so concentrated that you get an astounding amount of throw.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/104699

I believe that someone is working on a CPF group buy of the Strikers so you might even get it cheaper.

A less expensive light that -might- work well for this application is the 2xC River Rock light. The optics focus it into a "full moon" with no real sidespill. Not so great for walking around but very nice when you need a tightly controlled beam (say for spotting house numbers without lighting up a whole neighborhood).

The River Rock lights are sold at target.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 19, 2006)

coldsolderjoint said:


> Hi,
> I've found that the *100,000,000 candlepower * lights are often too bright for my needs.



:rock: :rock: 


Good grief, where can I get one??


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 19, 2006)

An LED is not going to be enough power for this application. Ambient light and the distance to the front of the house is just too much for any LED application (except maybe for the Photon King). Keep in mind that he said his 6P is roughly the minimum of what would work.


----------



## zespectre (Jan 19, 2006)

-------Begin Quote----------
An LED is not going to be enough power for this application. Ambient light and the distance to the front of the house is just too much for any LED application (except maybe for the Photon King). Keep in mind that he said his 6P is roughly the minimum of what would work.
-------End Quote----------

Two weeks ago I would have agreed with you BUT I did the shootout with the Striker-VG and while that light has it's weaknesses, throw isn't one of them!

The Surefire 6P is a strong light (especially with the P61 HOLA) but like a lot of surefire's stuff it spends a lot of it's lumens on a fairly wide beam so throw isn't quite what you might expect (excepting the turboheads of course). My Gerber LX 3.0 will actually out throw my 6P though the 6P will light up a lot more in the intervening terrain.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 19, 2006)

coldsolderjoint said:


> ...I'm currently using a sure fire 6p, and this is like the minimum brightness I need, I would like something around 200-250 lumens...


 
I just had a thought...

You can get 105 or 200 Lumens out of your 6P by adding an A19 adapter and P90 or P91 LA. The P91 is 200 Lumens and would certainly work for your application, but you'll go through a set of batt's pretty quickly.

On second thought, something that plugs into your lighter would be best.

This one sells at Aid Auto for $5. It's just a simple sealed Quartz Halogen bulb:







Here's one that Napa Auto sells for $15:


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 19, 2006)

Lol, you can always count on CPF for 7 replies in one hour! 

Thanks for all the help. 

Of course, like any flashaholic, my wants and my wallet never agree (my family for that matter). 

How much does that striker go for? 

Lol, I have used those kind of auto parts store lights before, and they work pretty good.. sometimes almost too bright, but the ones ive seen seem to be of poor construction and die on me like within the week. I am going to check the voltage of my car's ciggerette lighter to be sure its not that, but im suspecting more along the lines of the bulbs not being like.. shock insulated. I do drop it (maybe 6" onto the carpet) every once in awhile. 

Im usually pretty careful with shinning the lights, the area i live in sucks with house numbers.. i suspect from my limited history investigation this is caused because originally, the area was a vaction spot with summer bungalows, and it grow in spurts. After awhile, you get to know the range of numbers, and I'll usually start by trying to light up mailboxes, and then if that doesnt work, ill go to the area around the front doors, I try not to shine in windows. Unless of course for those customers who seem to become deaf after they place their order. ( you get to know them) and in that case.. ill shine it in the window.. helps me get the orders out faster rather then me standing on their door step for 10 minutes. 

Every once in a while, some customers will be partaking of some questionable "herbs" and then when they see a bright light they get all paranoid thinking its the cops. My manager tells me once in a while that these customers call up and hes like well if you had your house number lit up there would be no problem. If someone was to call the cops, they would probably be pretty cool about it as long as we werent shining into windows for no reason on purpose. We do have the light up car toppers so its not like people don't know who we are. 

I had investigated the possibility of the p61 or the 9p hong kong converstion on ebay.. but then as you say.. the increased cost of lithiums..

by the time you get done with the adapter ($9 shipped), and a p91 ($32 shipped).. im almost half way to a [email protected] or ultra stinger.. which dont have the cost of lithiums, and as a increased benefit of having the second light incase the first one fails. also they are upgradeable using the 1185. 

my goal is to keep the 6p in my backpocket for when I go to the house and leave the thrower (spotlight or traditional flashlight) in the car. I usually suprise people when I light up the price take with my 6p.. they think the light is in the heatwave bag. 

I guess any way I cut it, its going to cost me about a hundo.. can i write off flashlights on my taxes as a work related expense? :help:


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 19, 2006)

Tigerlight 8 inch FBOP with Gen4 lamp and premium battery pack. 

No need to worry about batteries becaues its rechargable. What part of central NJ are you in?

Jason


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 19, 2006)

If you are itemizing your taxes, the light is a write off if you buy it for work exclusively. 

If you are even thinking about a MagCharger, seriously consider a Tigerlight FBOP. Since The People's Republic of New Jersey doesn't like civilians running around with dangerous toxins, the Tigerlight Gold isn't recommended though. The Tigerlight is a really solid light that will take some pretty good abuse and it's got a great beam and is only 8" long. Also, the Tigerlight comes with the house and car chargers, although you will probably get several days' use out of it before it would need a charge.

*EDIT:* I see I was beat by mere seconds with the same suggestion, and a question I was going to ask... (I lived in Central/North Central Jersey for 18 years).


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jan 19, 2006)

Beretta1526 - Beat you to it 

If its possibly meet up and compare some incandescent lights. I find LED's wash out outdoors after a certain distance (depending on power.) Then again in a part of Montgomery Twnship/Belle MEad, there are no street lights at night and the Tigerlight might be over kill.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 19, 2006)

I live in Laurence Harbor. Its actually old bridge township, but I deliver in holmdel, hazlet, union beach, keyport, parts of aberdeen, and laurence harbor

I do like the tigerlight, and I would get it without the pepper spray option, im not trained in the use, and with my luck.. id set the thing off in my car..  

two things that would keep me away from the TG is the cost, but more then that, the placement of the switch.. just seems weird to have it on the end. 

I was using the g2 (i said 6p before, but i guess its the same light) again tonight.. and im growing more convinced that one of the big spot lights is overkill.. The flood of the p60 is just about the right width, would just like a bit more throw and brighter.


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 19, 2006)

This is just the thing for you a 1000W tank spotlight, ROFL!!!! I couldn't resist!, On a more serious side, have you seen the brinkman led and halogen spotlight? it sells at walmart might be just what u need.

lol imagine this shining at your house!!!!


----------



## metalhed (Jan 20, 2006)

I kind of disagree with the notion that the light from LEDs 'washes out'. 

I have a 2D Mag with the TerraLux 3 Watt (regulated), and it might suit your needs well.

It focuses very tightly for illuminating address and signs, but like a original Mag, it still un-focuses (which will be less likely to disturb the 'tweakers' on your route, especially as you approach a house). I would think the throw would be good for at least 200 feet, even in city light. 

Keeps you using non-rechargeables, like you mentioned in your first post (and you can always find D cells). Use the C cell Mag host if you want a smaller size light...still great runtime. And at about $50-$60 bucks, it's not a huge loss if it's stolen or lost.

The output is not quite that of the P60, but the operating cost would be *way* less.

Just an idea...


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 20, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> This is just the thing for you a 1000W tank spotlight, ROFL!!!! I couldn't resist!, On a more serious side, have you seen the brinkman led and halogen spotlight? it sells at walmart might be just what u need.
> 
> lol imagine this shining at your house!!!!
> http://www.spacesearch.com/images/anvss/VSS3_07_23_05_As.jpg


That's nice, but it's a little heavy IMO. I would use the Sleeper. 600W, ~20Klum. Then you could warm the pizzas if they get cold!


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 20, 2006)

well, if i got the tank light, i could upgrade the suspension in my saturn.. 

and then if they dont answer the door, i could set their house on fire from 50 feet away! haha. j/k

I didnt see the halogen/led spot light. I tend to stay out of walmart, but Ill go look on my next day off, its a just cause for flashaholism. 

I have the nexgen 750 sammie from the shop in my mini mag.. and the throw is amazing for a mini mag.. i beleave that is a 1 watt led.. 

so the terralux would be approximatley three times as bright? 

ill take my sammie along with me next time i work at the pizza place and see how that performs. I wont expect much, but i could try some real world tests with the "washout factor" 

i do have some d cell mags hanging around (hosts).. so a hotwire mod might be in order, idk. this process requires a lot of thinking. lol

what if i could rig a 12 volt coil cord into a modified sf tail cap, and come up with some kind of 9 volt regulator to run a p91.. itd be unique, but probably not the best use of funds.. lets say $32 for the bulb, about $5 or so for the wire, and im not sure about the regulator circuit.. itd deffinatley have to be heatsinked. How much current does a p91 bulb draw? efficiency could be debateable as I wouldnt really be using it while the car is off.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 20, 2006)

coldsolderjoint said:


> Hi,
> 
> I deliver pizza and need a bright light to find house numbers and street names.
> 
> ...




I use either a 2C Mag or 2D mag with a xenon Dorcy or Magnumstar bulb. I have a 1MCP spotlight, but I wouldn't want to light up anyone's house with it..


----------



## WhiteHot (Jan 20, 2006)

If you dont go the corded route, you may want to consider a 2C mag with a H1499 (group buy going on now) on some protected 18650's (or 3x 123's). Super thrower and has a tight beam so it wont be really annoying to others. Not too expensive either since you dont really need a new reflector. A glass lens would be nice but isnt necessary (i think). Nice and compact too for the passenger seat of your saturn.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 20, 2006)

Look at it this way... the only way you're going to get any sort of throw out of an LED is to put it in a big reflector, and even then the beam is going to be very tight. If you are delivering, you need something with a little more broad beam so you don't run off the road or hit a parked car while trying to see a number. I have quite a bit of experience with LED's and can certainly tell you that an LED is going to wash out or just not make the mark.

For reference (LED's), not all LuxIII's are 3x brighter than a LuxI. EX: The difference between a Q-bin and a U-bin is close to 3x the luminous flux, but U-bin LuxIII's aren't that easy to come by without paying a premium and you could conceivably have a U-bin that is 4x Lu of a Q-bin, or conversely, you can have a U-bin that's only 2.2x Lu of the Q-bin.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey, Thanks for all your replys. 

CPF is a great place where people explain the reasons behind their recomendations, and we can get a good debate going. 

For the present, I have concluded this with: 

A magcharger. 

I traded a 6p and some accessories for the MC. I know its not the best, but the price was right (<$10 for shipping).. and with a WA bulb, it seems like its going to be able to do its job. 

Ill use the MC to find the right house, and a G2 in my pocket/hand for when I go to the house/check the price ect. 

Ill keep you posted on how it works once it arrives. 

Thanks.


----------



## KevinL (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice one, I was going to recommend the MC but I thought it may have been a bit too costly. However, it is nice.. I am thinking of one for myself but I'm not sure how often I'd use it especially since I have so many other lights. 

The WA bulb is a nice upgrade, easy to get, and affordable. The only thing is that it will eat into your runtime, but that shouldn't be a problem if you use your light in short bursts and put it back in its charger so it has plenty of time to top off.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 22, 2006)

In my pocket for going up the houses and in apartments I also use a G2. But the light that gets used much more often is my Dorcy Super 1Watt 123A LED light. The G2 is a little too bright for price checking on the ticket unless I hold it above my head.

I highly recommend carrying a small LED light in addition to the G2 because you never know when it will blink out from dead batteries or the lamp going out.

The Dorcy has an excellent runtime and will light up for a long time on batteries that won't light up a G2 anymore. The Dorcy is sort of a light that I just use and use and don't really worry about being hard on the lamp or batteries and such. Great light! Highly recommend it to fellow delivery drivers! Uses only 1 cell too.

Of course I much prefer the light of the G2, so I kinda keep it in reserve for more 'serious' things. 

My Mag 2C serves me well enough for address searching. I don't really like to light up people's houses and the 2C and it's backup the 2D throw a pretty decent beam from the street. I have a Magnum Star xenon bulb in the 2C and a Dorcy xenon bulb in the 2D with a Dorcy xenon in the tailcap of each for backup.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah, you know.. that does bring in another dimension to this.. lol.. i have a pelican L1 that would be almost perfect for checking the reciept

I usually use just a portion of the spill off the g2 for checking the ticket/ providing light for the customer to sign the credit card receipt.. I dont focus directly at the "target" lol.. I have a good supply of 123's in the car, and also a spare g2 yellow in my emergency kit that lives in the trunk. Im not too worried about batteries and lamp problems, but having to use a portion of the spill is a bit annoying.. and will add up after awhile with the 123's

But I do like the fact that the G2 is momentarily blinding in the dark darkness.. just for the personal safety factor.. 

Now heres a new question.. how about a light similar in brightness to the g2.. but runs on alkalines for the low cost option.. would be used for the "approach the house light" 

I have a shoppe nexgen750.. should i throw the kroll on it? just wont fit in your hand quite the same way as the g2, although it would be less expensive to run. 

How bright is the dorcy 123 your speaking of?


----------



## Lit Up (Jan 22, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> This is just the thing for you a 1000W tank spotlight, ROFL!!!! I couldn't resist!, On a more serious side, have you seen the brinkman led and halogen spotlight? it sells at walmart might be just what u need.
> 
> lol imagine this shining at your house!!!!





They wouldn't know whether the pizza's arrived or if they're having a near-death experience.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 22, 2006)

OK... I ALSO deliver pizzas... it's my full time job, so I do at least 40 deliveries per week that are in the dark, then another 40 or so in daylight..

I used to just use a 2-AA garbage light, and suprisingly, the small amount of light it offered, was "enough" to get by... then i decided to try the "spotlight" method... a vector 1mil candle power light from walmart that runs off the cigaret lighter... this became inconvenient, with the wires dangling everywhere for it, not to mention it being overwhelming bright for close subjects, i quicly became aware of the problem when some people mentioned that their living room lit up when i pulled up... not to mention, it kinda kills your night-adjusted eyes when moving from house to house turning it on and off...

some folks above have said that LEDs don't cut it.. I disagree. I have an LEDBEAM runing on NIMHs that I have been using latally, it has a very tight focus and decent throw, it doesn't overpower so much that it changes your eyes, it will definetally illuminate most addresses without a problem... however, it could be better.....

Like you, I didn't want to be going though piles of expensive 123s... but i wanted the power of an incandecant, I also wanted to be able to put it in my pocket and cary it up to prches that are unlit, and also wanted to have it on hand when entering "sketchy" situations... So... I decided on a rechargable solution using li-ion cells powering a High pressure G90...

The total cost of the light is between $100 and $200, depending on what batteries, lamp, and body you decide to go with.... I'm still waiting on the body to come in the mail... but my inicial comparisons running the lamp off the batteries, is that it will be far more effective than the LEDBeam. I will post more about experiences when the body for the light comes.... 

Bottom line, I suggest a 4x123 body that supports "surefire" type lamps, that has a glass lense, a G&P G90 High-Pressure lamp assembly coupled to 2x17670 protected cells (or Pila/Wolfeyes 168B or 168S and a surefire-P91 lamp) and a DSD charger from AW here on our forum in the dealer section. 

the batteries are rechargable, good for somewhere between 500 and 1000 recharges... on the G90 lamp, runtime is about 1 hour... since we only use it in short spirts, it could be used for a few nights in a row before needing to be recharged... A setup like this would see years before replacing the batteries, and the lamps should last several months.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm not aware of any alkaline lights near the size of the G2 that will put out as much light. I believe the Dorcy puts out around 35 lumens. Definately not blinding light, but it's more there for that unforseen time when I'm in serious need of a decently bright source of light that will last quite awhile and I don't have to worry about a bulb burning out. So it also serves double purpose as my main light that isn't blindingly bright, but also won't suddenly burn out. It also a LED of course, so it doesn't put out the type of quality light that an incandescant does that cuts through fog and lets you recognize objects instantly, but it is what it is.

I have a spare battery carrier for my G2 in my gear bag that sits on my passenger seat. It has 6 extra batteries and a spare 65 lumen P60 lamp. I could probably carry and extra G2, but I like the idea of hours of bright light from an LED that won't fail, but not too bright so that it's useable up close without having to hold it above my head to read things. Also, if my G2 burns out from dead batteries or an old lamp, I don't have to go back to my car's trunk to find another light. And if my Dorcy does finally die, I have two spare batteries in my G2, so I should always have light. If that fails I always got the Nichia LED light and Photon II Red microlight on my keychain ..


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 22, 2006)

mdocod said:


> OK... I ALSO deliver pizzas... it's my full time job, so I do at least 40 deliveries per week that are in the dark, then another 40 or so in daylight..
> 
> I used to just use a 2-AA garbage light, and suprisingly, the small amount of light it offered, was "enough" to get by... then i decided to try the "spotlight" method... a vector 1mil candle power light from walmart that runs off the cigaret lighter... this became inconvenient, with the wires dangling everywhere for it, not to mention it being overwhelming bright for close subjects, i quicly became aware of the problem when some people mentioned that their living room lit up when i pulled up... not to mention, it kinda kills your night-adjusted eyes when moving from house to house turning it on and off...




Not to mention the reflection back at you when trying to shine it through your side window. Spotlights are just not the right tool. I don't want to light up anyone's living room. Especially not in certain parts of town where nobody turns on their lights, so I'm driving up and down the street lighting up everyone's house.. not good..



> some folks above have said that LEDs don't cut it.. I disagree. I have an LEDBEAM runing on NIMHs that I have been using latally, it has a very tight focus and decent throw, it doesn't overpower so much that it changes your eyes, it will definetally illuminate most addresses without a problem... however, it could be better.....




My River Rock 2C with 1.5W Jupiter LED did 'cut it' for finding addresses. I just find it inferior to my 2 Cell Mags. Especially in fog. And the hotspot was wider so I still ended up lighting up stuff I didn't want to.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 22, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> I have a spare battery carrier for my G2 in my gear bag that sits on my passenger seat.



where do you put the pizza?! 

haha
im starting to debate the usefulness of a blinding light. Im not trained in using it for self defense, so I dont know what will happen. 

If my G2 fails, and the second G2 fails, and the batteries in the 3D mag thats always on the side of my seat fails, im going home.. lol

im usually pretty close to where i live, so i could just go home to get restocked, eat dinner.. etc.. haha


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 22, 2006)

What kind of pizza are we talking about here? No one has taken into account the demands of pepperoni vs. sausage in assessing the proper lighting requirements.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 22, 2006)

Most numbers on houses and mailboxes are reflective so a 3 watt LED would light them up really well. I have hit a street sign with my 2D mag with a UYOK and 3C batteries, it was about 400' down the road. 

You could also use a LUX V which has a bigger spot and puts out more lumens also.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 22, 2006)

coldsolderjoint said:


> where do you put the pizza?!
> 
> haha
> im starting to debate the usefulness of a blinding light. Im not trained in using it for self defense, so I dont know what will happen.





In the back seat. 


I'm not so much about "blinding" light as I am about "quality" light, being the uber-tactical ninja that I am.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 22, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> What kind of pizza are we talking about here? No one has taken into account the demands of pepperoni vs. sausage in assessing the proper lighting requirements.




I wish it were just that simple. But what about creamy garlic chicken or 12 toppings???


----------



## carrot (Jan 22, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> I wish it were just that simple. But what about creamy garlic chicken or 12 toppings???


I believe in that case we have to invoke the inverse square law, combine it with logarithmic values of the toppings, and assess the topping:weight ratio. And calculate according to the conservation of momentum, given no external force.


----------



## nc987 (Jan 23, 2006)

I havent read the other posts except the first one. But if your using a 6P then id just get a KL3 head. I have a 6p and i got a KL3 for it and the throw is much farther than the regular p60 lamp assembly. The TIR reflector for the LED is amazing and i can spotlight things a good 30 yards away which most houses arent that far from the street. Its a cheap and easy upgrade and wouldnt require you to buy a new light. Worth a try.


----------



## KevinL (Jan 23, 2006)

You have plenty of good incandescents, why not try a LED in the mix? A Fenix L1 (1 AA cell) or L2 (2AA) would be a nice amount of light, not as blinding as the G2.

And who said creamy garlic chicken?!?! I'm hungry again!! :lolsign:


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 23, 2006)

What about the transparency of the cardboard box in which the pizza is contained? Would grease saturation have to be a variable in the equations. 

(this was typed up last night, but couldnt post because of server too busy messages)

Lol, I went to work tonight and tried out the g2, nexgen, and l1. 

The l1 is a solid built light and I love the clicky, and it is just the right amount of light to check the price and address ticket. But.. it is small and is almost uncomfortable in my fat hands. So it looses. 

The nexgen is a well built light, runs on cheap alkalines and is pretty bright. It is a bit akward to operate with one hand with the twisty head. The kroll helps with this, but to me, it just doesnt feel right. The throw is also estimated to be less then one half of the g2. I can use it to light up reflective street lights from about 40 feet away. Finding house numbers it is not so good at. Id be great if people around here all had reflective numbers, but alot of our customers have no numbers and no lights either! I love the nexgen and EDC it as a work light at my other job (EMT) well.. today on my volunteer squad.. a guy with a bloody catheter bag decided to show me  and from the other side of the room, I could illuminate the area and told him to put his pants back on... but for pizza delivery, I think an incan is in order. While I dont nessesarily agree or disagree with the notion that an LED washes out in all cases. It does for me with this light. I think part of this is because of the high level of "light pollution" that is usually around. Ie, poor quality light from street lamps, reflections, headlamps, stars.. etc... 

So the winner for today is still my G2. Im wating on the MC to come in the mail. I like the G2 because of the way it fits my hand so well, and fast action "tactical" tailcap. I tried using the L1 for illuminating a credit card receipt for a customer, and it worked ok, it just didnt seem right.. Im going to want the 65 lumens.. 

Im interested in the g90 / Rc123 cell idea. Lighthound has some products where you can get the g90, 4 batteries and the charger for just under $50 shipped, and hopefully, I would be done with ever buying 123's again. Im a bit concerned however, im under driving the 9 volt lamp at 7.2 volts. Would the underdrive lead to premature failure? They also say that over discharging a 123, ruins it, I have a concern about that, although, lighthound also says that an Incan will simply turn off and stop drawing current once voltage falls. 

HAs any one tried the g90/ R123 setup ?


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 23, 2006)

coldsolderjoint said:


> What about the transparency of the cardboard box in which the pizza is contained? Would grease saturation have to be a variable in the equations.
> 
> (this was typed up last night, but couldnt post because of server too busy messages)
> 
> Lol, I went to work tonight and tried out the g2, nexgen, and l1.



What is the nexgen light and its specs?


----------



## mdocod (Jan 23, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> Not to mention the reflection back at you when trying to shine it through your side window. Spotlights are just not the right tool. I don't want to light up anyone's living room. Especially not in certain parts of town where nobody turns on their lights, so I'm driving up and down the street lighting up everyone's house.. not good..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, the reflection is also a major problem... when delivering pizzas with my truck, with power windows, i roll them down to point the flashlight around- have to, because they are pretty tinted, but my little car has no power windows, luckily, no tint eithor, so smaller lights can shine through without an overwhelming amount of blinding reflection...

imo- a wide hotspot is actually good because often times you have to FIND the address before you can read it, some people have em on the garage, some on the mailbox, some on the portch, some on a sign out front, some on the curb.... half the battle is locating the address, if it even exsists somewhere on their unit.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 23, 2006)

Nitroz said:


> Most numbers on houses and mailboxes are reflective so a 3 watt LED would light them up really well. I have hit a street sign with my 2D mag with a UYOK and 3C batteries, it was about 400' down the road.
> 
> You could also use a LUX V which has a bigger spot and puts out more lumens also.



around here, very few are "reflective"... instead it's eithor black letters against the lighter paint of the house as a background- which is by far the easiest to read, but many others are brass letters, which are very difficult to read even under daylight conditions because of the way the light bounces off of them- imagine trying to read something off of a piece of aluminum foil with "shards" of light bouncing back at you... there's no optimal light for those brass suckers, but in general, the more light the better for those...




---------------------------------------------------------


as far as a small light for reading the total off of boxes or reading the boxes in the car to select the proper bag for the delivery, I've been very happy with my recent purchase of a river rock 2xAAA 0.5w LED... it's an appropriot amount of light for up close work, and reasonably smooth beam.

as far as how the type of pizza effects the choice in lighting... i'll give some hints...

If their order is free- don't use a BIG light on that house, they are the type of people who complain about anything just to get a power trip out of it, they probably comlained about an oval shaped peperoni on their last pizza and are getting this one for free to "make them happy." don't give them any new things to complain about!

for specialty pizzas at regular menu price, don't bring up a light that makes you look like you are doing that well financially- they might make a subconcious conection of their expensive pizza funding your expensive light and be less apt to tip you appropriotly...

If your flashlight is worth more than their television, you are gona get stiffed!

If your flashlight is worth more than their car, be ready to defend yourself, lol...

if the pizza contains a LOT of meat, there may be potencial there to "showoff" a flashlight and get a better tip!.. be carefull here though.


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

At the risk of being branded an infidel, may I suggest a good GPS system that will direct you right to the very front of the address. In the dark




.

But it would take a lot of deliveries to make it pay for itself.


----------



## fleegs (Jan 23, 2006)

Turbo head for your 6P. Or 9P with turbo head.


I just bought an M4 (retail $330) and it works great.

I also have a mag mod made by 3rd shift (3W at 1000ma in 2C with 3by123s, $90) that really throws. Can work off of rechargables. The only light to work well in a serious rain storm we had. That was before I owned the M4 though.

With my experience the reflector does more for throw than extra lumens.

Good luck,
rob


----------



## mdocod (Jan 24, 2006)

went outside tonight to play with my high-pressure G90 coupled to a pair of 17670 li-ions.... i still don't have the flashlight body, i'm just holding it together by hand and holding a wire from the end of the batteries to the lamp... this is definetally going to be very suitable for locating and reading house addresses, and will double as a walking light for walking through apartment complexes looking for addresses.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 24, 2006)

Here my nexgen is a mini mag running two alkys with this sammie and a 17 mm IMS: 

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=536

I too hate those brass numbers... they are almost impossible to read and I agree with you in "finding" the numbers before you can read them.. its so nice to go to a "richer" part of the area and they have the numbers painted on the curb and they go by 2's.. dont even need to look.. but those kinda houses... its hit or miss with the tips.. 

lol.. that one time i threw the guys chicken wings in the street in front of him.. I dont think he tips anymore.. 

How well do those gps systems work? and how accurate are they? I mean of course youll still have your lights, but i like gadgets.. but of course.. I am cheap and poor.. so If i dont want to buy 123's, I probably wont want to buy a gps system.. lol

Thats great that the li-ions work.. im going to stay posted for your progress. How bright would you say it is compared to a stock 6p? and of course how do you plan on preventing overdischarge..


----------



## KevinL (Jan 24, 2006)

coldsolderjoint said:


> Im interested in the g90 / Rc123 cell idea. Lighthound has some products where you can get the g90, 4 batteries and the charger for just under $50 shipped, and hopefully, I would be done with ever buying 123's again. Im a bit concerned however, im under driving the 9 volt lamp at 7.2 volts. Would the underdrive lead to premature failure? They also say that over discharging a 123, ruins it, I have a concern about that, although, lighthound also says that an Incan will simply turn off and stop drawing current once voltage falls.
> 
> HAs any one tried the g90/ R123 setup ?



The G90 is probably derived from something that others and I have done before - a Surefire original P90 on two R123s. Don't worry about the perceived 'underdrive'. I'll skip the technical explanation about voltage under load and how incans are not designed for a TRUE 9V, etc.etc.etc. but suffice to say it is just as bright, if not just a little bit brighter than when running on CR123s. 

It is a GREAT way to fly - and rechargeable too - so if you are using it every night you won't blow a hole in your pocket. No point working so hard only to have it go right back into the running costs for the job. 

The moment the incandescent starts to dim, TURN IT OFF and switch to your backup light, or you will kill the R123s. Takes a lot of discipline and a backup light on you at all times. However, unprotected R123s are cheap enough that you can get away with it. 

If you want a REAL flamethrower, albeit a burst-fire-only one, try the P91 on these cells.. wonderful but don't bother running for more than 1-2 minutes (output falls so dramatically it's not worth it).


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 24, 2006)

well thats pretty decent.. i was looking for a rechargeable solution to keep it around 65 lumens.. but oh well.. What kinda flashaholic am i? im complaining about a light thats going to be TOO bright?!?! :huh2: 

I guess i better stock up on rechargeables.. Id keep at least one extra set in the car with me, and id have the magcharger on me too.. i was thinking about mouting the charger in my vehicle so it would always be "topped off" 

I see that mdocod is using the 17670's, so technically you have a 4 123 light? what kinda run time do you expect with that?


----------



## mdocod (Jan 26, 2006)

_Thats great that the li-ions work.. im going to stay posted for your progress. How bright would you say it is compared to a stock 6p?
_
*about 3X*

_and of course how do you plan on preventing overdischarge_
*Using protected cells so that I don't have to worry about that, only use unprotected cells in situations where you need to draw more current than protected cells will allow, and plan on replacing them more frequently since they are more apt to be damaged.*

_I see that mdocod is using the 17670's, so technically you have a 4 123 light? what kinda run time do you expect with that?_
*Yes, it's going to be a 4x123 style body. This will give somewhere between 45 minuts and 1 hour of runtime at around 175 lumens, not too shabby. The protected version of the 17670 can handle the current of the G90, whereas protected versions of the R123s would be borderline capable of driving the same lamp.*

If you want a smaller body with similar output.. I'd suggest buying a 3x123 style body that already comes with a high pressure G90 lamp in it, then buying 2x17500 and a DSD charger.. this would be the cheapest way to a near 200 lumen compact li-ion rechargable solution.. runtime with that would be somewhere between 30 and 45 minuts.

DSD charger: $13.50 shipped
2x17500 protected: $24.50 shipped
1xultrafire G90HP from ebay: ~$31 shipped

The flashlight could be found at ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ultrafire-G90-9...yZ106988QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
the dsd charger and batteries can be found here from AW in the dealer section
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97268&page=1


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I used a 250,000 CP corded light the entire 18 months I delivered Pizzas. Actually, I had three of them because eventually they died. But I think they were about $10 each.

I could ALWAYS see the address, even in areas where the house sat back substantially from the street. Only had one person complain about the bright light.

I think if I were to start delivering again, I'd be very well served with a U-bin Mag mod. I'd think that would work for every house within a few miles of me unless it was raining perhaps, then I'd use a 1MCP Vector.

Do you _really_ have a substantial number of houses that you can read the addresses with a good Lux III Magmod? I can't imagine...


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 2, 2006)

I have the 1MCP Vector in my gearbag. It's not for spotting addresses. Just doesn't seem wise to me to drive around lighting up people's houses with that thing. Especially if I don't have a car topper on. My Maglights work just fine for that anyways. If I was far enough away where I'd need the throw of the 1MCP spot, I wouldn't be able to read the address anyways. I don't have eagle eyes.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Feb 2, 2006)

Ive done the vector spotlight thing, im tired of buying a new one every week. 

My new batteries and bulbs for the magcharger are arriving tommorow, so I should be using that on friday. 

I noticed a funny thing tonight, apprently, my g2 was pretty dim, but being that i only use it in short spurts, its not really all that noticable. 

I drove by the house about 4 times before it dawned on me.. swapped in the new 123's and bam.. spotted the house.. lol.. and it had those horrible brass numbers. 

I cant wait for the 175 lumens of the mag to see what that can do. 

Still looking at the recharageable system for the g2 as an "approach light" lol.. 

Ive noticed that once i realize im not going to get robbed on this transaction, i usually drop the g2 into my back pocket for both hands free to take the pizza out the bag and make change, do you know of a good open topped belt holster for the g2? need the open top because I use it so much.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 2, 2006)

coldsolderjoint said:


> Hi,
> 
> I deliver pizza and need a bright light to find house numbers and street names.
> 
> ...



Have you tried looking into the Wireless Remote Controlled Spotlights that you can mount onto the vehicle? You can check it out here:

http://golight.com/products/golight.html

They're not too terribly bright, but plenty bright enough for you to accomplish looking for addresses and the like.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL! :laughing: 

I actually did consider that, as I get the galls catologs alot.. the price tag is a bit prohibitive however, 
and, I dont know how great I would be at using the remote/looking where the light is going/ driving/ not hitting parked cars.


----------



## WhiteHot (Feb 2, 2006)

So nobody liked my suggestion of the 2C with the 1499, huh. Oh well, I tried


----------



## CLHC (Feb 2, 2006)

Galls! ? I get them too!

I've seen that Go-Light in the movie "The Day After"? The one which was mounted on that Dodge Ram P/U when they hit a snow bank or something. . .I think some of the cruisers of Campbell PD has them.


----------



## foxintl (Feb 3, 2006)

coldsolderjoint said:


> LOL! :laughing:
> 
> I actually did consider that, as I get the galls catologs alot.. the price tag is a bit prohibitive however,
> and, I dont know how great I would be at using the remote/looking where the light is going/ driving/ not hitting parked cars.



We are one of Gall's competitors....We currently have a light on sale for $73.95 that might fit your needs. It's a Streamlight Litebox Vehicle Mount System. It offers up to 70,000 candlepower and is designed to wire into your vehicles electrical system. Check our price and compare it to Gall's and other dealers. I'm sure you will find it to be the best price anywhere.

Streamlight Litebox Vehicle Mount System
http://www.fox-intl.com/searchresult.asp?id=703


----------



## larryk (Feb 3, 2006)

I use a Makita 9.6 volt flashlight with a WA 1185 potted bulb. It's a little overkill and you can not leave it on for long because of the plastic lens and reflector. The Tigerlight is also a great choice, it has a very tight beam that will not spill out into the customers windows.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 3, 2006)

larryk said:


> I use a Makita 9.6 volt flashlight with a WA 1185 potted bulb. It's a little overkill and you can not leave it on for long because of the plastic lens and reflector. . .



Say that's interesting. I'm sure there's a way to jimmie-rigg a metal/aluminum reflector in there and possibly a glass lens.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm still waiting on the body for my G90/Li-Ion setup to get here (must be lost in the mail somewhere, hopefully it'll come some day).. in the mean time I have been using the LEDBeam I spoke of earlier for awhile longer.... and to be quite honest, this really is an ideal light for this- It impresses me every time I point it out the window, I'll be happier with brighter and smaller, but the LEDBeam at only $25-$30 and runnable on easy to obtain C cells, is the bargain light for pizza delivery... Several of my co-workers have developed some interest.


----------



## larryk (Feb 4, 2006)

CHC said:


> Say that's interesting. I'm sure there's a way to jimmie-rigg a metal/aluminum reflector in there and possibly a glass lens.



No real need for aluminum and glass, it is only on for less than 15 seconds to read an address. It is overkill and would like to try a WA 1331 bulb instead.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Feb 4, 2006)

foxintl said:


> We are one of Gall's competitors....We currently have a light on sale for $73.95 that might fit your needs. It's a Streamlight Litebox Vehicle Mount System. It offers up to 70,000 candlepower and is designed to wire into your vehicles electrical system. Check our price and compare it to Gall's and other dealers. I'm sure you will find it to be the best price anywhere.
> 
> Streamlight Litebox Vehicle Mount System
> http://www.fox-intl.com/searchresult.asp?id=703




Thanks for the link! *bookmarked* for future shopping. 

Im also an EMT and we have the lightboxes in our rigs as well as our fire department. Seem to be pretty tough and really bright. The beam isnt perfect.. but you know.. we are perfectionists on CPF  

Anyways.. hate to be the party pooper, but I tried out the MagCharger tonight. Finally got the batteries and new lamps in the mail. All I can say is WOW.. Blows the G2 out of the water... I dont know how I lived with 65 lumens.. 

The mag is kinda big, but its not so big that I cant put it in my back pocket to walk up to the door. It hangs out a bit, but Im not afraid of dropping it, its not like im hiking up a mountain. 

Next upgrade is the 1160, and possibly a new reflector, gotta search around some more threads.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 7, 2006)

My Ultrafire flashlight came in today- I just went and played aroudn with it outside for awhile.

This is going to be perfect.

fits in pocket, much brighter than LEDBeam, wider splotch of light good for finding and reading addresses.

A G90 lamp in a body that can hold eithor 2x17500, 2x17670, or 2x18650, is definetally a great option for pizza delivery.

cheapest way is to buy a flashlight that comes with the G90 in it already, and use the 2x17500 setup... can probably get that with a charger and batts all for around $50 if you look around, maybe less.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 7, 2006)

I didn't want to say it in the other thread, but I'll say it here, LED's really, really, really suck for spotting addresses an anything but ideal conditions. I'll take a stock 2C Mag with a stock crappy krypton bulb anyday over an LED with what those guys call "throw".


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Feb 7, 2006)

Is there a way to take my magcharger and keep it permanatley focused? like.. cutting off the cam from the reflector? im not too concerend with the rings in the spill, for addresses, i would rather have the spot beam.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not sure if anyone makes uncammed smooth reflectors, but an uncammed light orange peel stipled reflector is made by some vendors here. With only LOP it will probably still give you a bit of throw.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Feb 8, 2006)

Im actually ok with the stock throw range of the MC, 

I stick the light in a "slot" i found between my center console and the passenger seat out of view of theives, when I pull it out, the head gets rotated and is out of focus when I spot the address. I would be willing to loose the flood with a new uncammed reflector. 

The ones I saw 5 mega selling didnt fit the MC.

Someone else suggested taping the head with electrical tape. I may try that.. at least its cheap.


----------



## skywatcher (Feb 23, 2006)

Check out the Brightstar LightHawk Rechargable lantern. 260 lumuns output and run time of 2.5 hours. Uses a lithium ion battery pack.


----------



## lasercrazy (Feb 23, 2006)

How about the A2? It throws far and it's got leds for close viewing.


----------

